# Universal Health Insurance Impossible as Govt Pushes Costs Higher



## pj111 (4 Jan 2012)

Billy Kelleher from Fianna Fail's response to increase in the levy on health insurance policies announced today.

http://www.billykelleher.com/

_Patrick_


----------

